# Whats the weather like in MN



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

The gf and I are heading up to Minnesota the week of memorial day to do some fishing. I was curious to what the weather and lakes are like right now and what to expect.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just heard on the news that it should be 91...yep 91 in Minneapolis tomorrow. yesterday the ice was being blown off of a lake north of town destroying homes.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

depends on what part of the state your going to go to

last weekend was fishing opener an dthe northern part still had ice on the lakes,southern part was clear

we have been having a realy strange spring this year,state wide

one day its hot,then its cold,then its windier than all heck,then its storming(rain or snow)

tomorrow it is supposed to be 90+ out for most of the state,who knows what its going to be like after that

the forcast says next week upper 60's-low 70's

YD, yuo are correct Mille Lacs lake and a couple of others hade ice sheets blown from one side of the lake to the other

right onto the shore and into housing,businesses,buldings etc

some pics ive seen had people standing next to the piles of ice and they looked liked glaciers

so pack shorts and suntan lotion,rain gear,winter cloths etc

cause you never know what its gonns be like one day to the next around here this year lol


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Were gonna b up by Cass lake. Thanks for the info guys. Its been a weird spring here in IL too. Had frost this morning and tomorrow is supposed to b 90. One week its cold the next its hot


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cass lake,at a resort or what?

wife has an aunt/uncle whom own a resort there

i think there may be ice there yet,but it should hopefully be gone by then


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

View point resort on little wolf lake is where we are going. Its right next to cass lake. Its a small lake but i went up there with my dad before he passed and really liked it. Its small enough u don't get blown off if the wind picks up and not a lot of boat traffic either. Nice n quiet just how i like it


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

The ice will be gone by the time you get there. I have some very good friends in bemidji and they think they'll be on the lakes this week. Walleye fishing should be premiere that week if it isn't windy as heck.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That's good to hear. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What's it like around Lake Wobegon.............


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Not sure specifically about wobegon, but the big lakes near bemidji are now open. Red lake is open to boats as are the other lakes in the area. I got a message from a buddy that said he caught a few fish last night.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Good to hear the lakes are open and someone caught fish! Can't wait for a week of nothin to do but fish and sit at the cabin. Thanks again for the info guys


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

4Cody4 said:


> Not sure specifically about wobegon, but the big lakes near bemidji are now open. Red lake is open to boats as are the other lakes in the area. I got a message from a buddy that said he caught a few fish last night.


I figured everyone new about "Lake Wobegon where all the women are strong, the men are good looking, and the children are above average".

http://prairiehome.publicradio.org/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

You do know that Lake Wobegon is fictional


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The lake is fictional...the effect however is alive and well.

http://www.publicradio.org/columns/prairiehome/posthost/2013/04/01/the_lake_wobegon_effect.php


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> You do know that Lake Wobegon is fictional


Yes, I've listened to the show since the early 80's.........................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> The lake is fictional...the effect however is alive and well.
> 
> http://www.publicradio.org/columns/prairiehome/posthost/2013/04/01/the_lake_wobegon_effect.php


as it should be......... :wink:


----------

